# Radiator Fan



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I probably won't find an answer here, but I guess it wouldn't hurt 

Alright, my radiator fan hasn't been working for the longest time. One of the relays for it (passenger side) had blown out, but even with that rigged up to be always on, it still doesn't work.

Now the wiring diagram for an 86 4x4 Multi says that there are 2 relays for the fan... I know where one is (the blown out one), but where is the other?

It isn't in the fuse box, it's not on either fender wells (all of those are SPST except the blown out one which is SPDT I think), and it's not in the little hidden thing below the fuse box (behind the piller kick panel). Anyone know?

I guess it's possible that my 87 FWD Multi doesn't have the second relay, but then why doesn't the fan come on? The thermal switch works and so does the fan.

I really wish I had the damn FSM for this thing.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Woohoo! Fixed it finally!

One of the primary wires that goes to the fan's relay was corroded and fell out. The relay is an SPST relay, which is NOT what the wiring diagram shows (makes sense I guess, the diagram is for an 86 4x4). Anyway, I just clipped the wires from the relay socket, put some female spade style connectors and connected it back up, now the fan comes on!


----------

